# Which handlebars to go with my new fork?



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, so as part of getting my new warranty fork installed on my F3, I'm getting a full fit done to 1) deal with some hand/wrist confort issues, and 2) determine just how much of the steerer tube to cut off the new fork.

The hand/wrist issues are more than likely due to my stock bars actually pointing UP as they sent me out the door the first time. 3.5 cm rise from the top of the bar to the base of the brake hoods currently. That'll be going away! Didn't even realize it until I took a picture of the bike.

I'm 48 years old, and don't mind being in the drops -- had old school Modolo's on my even older school (1983) Trek before buying the F3.

My 54cm 2011 F3 comes with 42cm handlebars. The fitter determined I really need 44cm wide bars...so, I have a couple of options in mind, and could use some opinions:

*Option 1: 44cm DEVOX Carbon Road Handlebar*

 This is the same bar that was standard on the 2010 Felt F1 SL
 Most similar profile to the Modolo's I used to ride on the Trek.
 It's FREE!! Take off from my wife's 56cm 2010 Felt Z2.
Reach: 95 cm
Drop: 150.3 cm

View attachment 222174


*Option 2: 44cm 3T Ergosum*

 Currently on my wife's bike, only in 40 cm width.
 No where near free.
Reach: 89 cm
Drop: 128 cm

View attachment 222175


*Option 3: 44cm 3T Ergonova*
Reach: 77 cm
Drop: 123 cm

View attachment 222176


Also open to other options, Ritchey, FSA, whatever, just don't know where to start. What do you recommend and why?

Thanks,

-- Don4


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been really diggin the stuff from Token Products.

https://tokenproducts.com/htm/products.php


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

pumaking said:


> I've been really diggin the stuff from Token Products.


Interesting. Have you ridden them? What do you like about them?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I havent used their bars but I have used their other products. Their price to performance ratio is pretty good. I ordered a bunch of Token parts for my mountain bike, so until they arrive cant say. But I wouldn't hesitate to order their products.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Appreciate it, pumaking. Was not aware of this brand before.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Heck, if there free and you're comfortable on them then why not use the devox bars? Otherwise, I know of a certain someone who would love to use them........(can't blame a guy for trying)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like both the Ergonova and the Ergosum, but have landed on the Ergonova. I don't seem to be bothered too much with the Ergonova's flare that makes them 2cm narrower at the hoods than standard. It's easy to compensate for by pointing the hoods a little outwards. I also find the elliptical shape of the Ergonova tops very comfortable.
They both are a whole lot shallower than the Devox. If you like the shape of the Devox and Modolo then fine. I just hate bar shapes like that. The quarter ellipse of both 3Ts are just my ticket for multiple position comfort in the drops.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I like both the Ergonova and the Ergosum, but have landed on the Ergonova. I don't seem to be bothered too much with the Ergonova's flare that makes them 2cm narrower at the hoods than standard. It's easy to compensate for by pointing the hoods a little outwards. I also find the elliptical shape of the Ergonova tops very comfortable.
> They both are a whole lot shallower than the Devox. If you like the shape of the Devox and Modolo then fine. I just hate bar shapes like that. The quarter ellipse of both 3Ts are just my ticket for multiple position comfort in the drops.


Definately agree about the ewrgonova's


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I put the Devox on my F5 and like them just fine. I haven't tried a variety of bars so my reference point is limited, but they are comfortable, light, and were on sale. Bikes have a tendency of absorbing vast amounts of personal revenue so when there is a viable free option then it should at the very least be exploited. Worst case, they don't work out then the quest begins to find a suitable replacement. The Devox bar and stem combo is very sharp looking nonetheless, IMO.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Double posted?! _Inconceivable!_ Rats!

Please see below!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback on the bars.

I think for this round, I am going to give the already-paid-for DEVOX bars a try. With the deeper drop of these bars, if anything, my stack of spacers might end up being a little taller and the steerer tube left a little longer than it might be with either the Ergonova or the Ergosum, to obtain the right fit...if I'm thinking that through correctly! That way if I later change my mind, I still have enough steerer tube left to do so.
I'm intrigued by the profile of the Ergonova's especially. I'm trying to remember if that was what was on the '09 Cervelo R3 I demo'd last summer...and almost bought before I came to my senses and ordered the F3. 

Well, we'll give the DEVOX a shot! Thanks again for all the great feedback!



Dray3573 said:


> Bikes have a tendency of absorbing vast amounts of personal revenue so when there is a viable free option then it should at the very least be exploited.


Of course, depending on how my fitting goes this Saturday, I may need to pick up a new stem....


----------

